# Can't hear audio from the console I'm streaming from



## kyra83 (Aug 3, 2020)

I hooked up my Nintendo Switch to OBS via Capture Card, and I decided to do a test stream to see if there were any problems. The stream worked fine, aside from it crashing because someone else on my WiFi was also in a call, but I was able to see that the video and audio came through properly on the stream when I looked back at it later-- that all worked fine. My problem is that I can't hear the Switch's audio while I stream; I can see the video from it in my OBS window, so that works fine, but I can't hear anything from it when it's plugged in, whether I'm streaming or not. I've made sure my volume on my computer and on my switch are both all the way up, and again, when watching the stream after the fact my audio was coming through on there, but I need to be able to hear my game as I play it. How would I fix that?



			https://obsproject.com/logs/kMDvp4ick8SO3pO8


----------



## kyra83 (Aug 3, 2020)

Resolved-- went into the settings of the audio capture from my game (which I somehow missed) and turned the Audio Monitoring setting from Monitor off to Monitor and Output.


----------



## SwordArtXD (Jan 14, 2021)

how did you do it where do i go?


----------



## Rag & Bone Puppet Theatre (Jan 14, 2021)

It's in the audio mixer...click the gear icon on the right of the audio level slider and choose "Advanced Audio Properties".


----------



## SwordArtXD (Jan 15, 2021)

Rag and Bone Puppet Theat said:


> It's in the audio mixer...click the gear icon on the right of the audio level slider and choose "Advanced Audio Properties".


I did that im on streamlabs but it still wont work!


----------



## Rag & Bone Puppet Theatre (Jan 15, 2021)

Have you asked over in Streamlabs? Or, perhaps, try the OBS "vanilla" version?


----------



## Sirius_BF (Mar 22, 2021)

Rag and Bone Puppet Theat said:


> Have you asked over in Streamlabs? Or, perhaps, try the OBS "vanilla" version?


I’m curious if you ever got this working in Streamlabs OBS? I have live chatted with employees and nothing seems to work. My audio will show in the mixer area for about 3-4 minutes and then completely cuts out for like 1-2 minutes. Just curious if you found a solution with Streamlabs?


----------



## Xeda_Marquee (Nov 17, 2021)

I don't know if you ever figured it out but when you go to your capture card go to properties and use custom audio device. Select Digital Audio Interface and make sure you have your Audio Output set to DirectSound. That's what I did and it made everything run super smooth.
-Xeda Marquee


----------

